# Anyone else having trouble finding a job?



## la_chinita (Sep 24, 2009)

So I graduated last March and since then I've been putting in applications almost everywhere there's an opening. So far I've been to 7 interviews, and been interviewed over the phone for a couple others. I've gone two qualifying exams, both of them for only one position, you guys...one position! And there were like 40 people taking it. On top of that, they work based on a merit system where people who work in the company get preference points additional. And they only interview people with the top 3 ranks. Well, for the first exam I was number 3. Just as soon as I get myself all happy and pumped, they tell me the job was filled by someone who works at the company.




For the second exam from a different district they wanted some college courses I didn't have. Well they should've told us that before the exam so we didn't have to waste our time! Aahhh!

I know that finding a job is hard for many people right now with this economy. I'm just worried because my parents are talking about the possibility of our house getting foreclosed. I want to help them, but I can't find a job. This situation has gotten me really depressed, especially when I think of all the hard work I put in to get my degree. I mean, is this really how bad it's gotten? Does hard work and education not matter anymore? I really feel like I wasted my time and money in college. And it seems that for my past interviews, my age seems to be a disadvantage because people see me as some inexperienced youngster trying to get a job. How are people supposed to get "experience" if nobody gives them a shot?

I've given up on trying to find a job that's even remotely related to my degree. I've applied to almost every job out there, if they would take me. If I had to work at McDonalds, I really would. I just don't want us to end up like everyone else who lost their home.



So far I still have two interviews I'm waiting for a decision on. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

The other day, my bf and I went to Panda express and this is what my fortune cookie says: "You may lose the small ones but win the big ones."

I just hope that's true about my fruitless job hunt.

Whew. Sorry for such a long and sad rant. Thanks for reading you guys.

*EDIT/UPDATE: So I decided to call Kohls and ask them about what happened with my online application and how it got rejected as soon as it was submitted. I spoke to the manager, and she said to come in and fill out an application and we'll do the interview then...yay!

Has anyone here worked at Kohl's? How do you like it?


----------



## Arielle123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes! It's hard out there right now. I have a MS degree and couldn't find a job (everybody wanted experience and I was fresh out of grad. school). That was exactly the problem. Everybody wanted experience but how can you get experience if nobody will hire you to get the experience? It's a catch-22. I've been looking for a job since march and just landed one last week.

So yes it is really hard out there but I believe that you just need to find the right position. One will come along. There are those out there who are willing and wanting to train. And if you need some support feel free to PM me, I've been through it all recently. Sooooo hard! Don't give up finding something in your field. You'll find something. It's just taking so much longer b/c it's so bad out there. Good luck out there!


----------



## Karren (Sep 24, 2009)

We have been hiring but gelolgists and mining engineers only.. My son dropped out of school to persue an EMT carrier and has been working part time waiting for an EMT job.. 6 months now.. He passed his state certification and just got on with a local ambulance company.. Non-paid.. Part time to see if they like him... Then that goes to part time paid them if he is one of the best in his group.. Full time.. I think it could take a year or 2 so he is staying with us at home... It is very slow out there..


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Arielle123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes! It's hard out there right now. I have a MS degree and couldn't find a job (everybody wanted experience and I was fresh out of grad. school). That was exactly the problem. Everybody wanted experience but how can you get experience if nobody will hire you to get the experience? It's a catch-22. I've been looking for a job since march and just landed one last week.
So yes it is really hard out there but I believe that you just need to find the right position. One will come along. There are those out there who are willing and wanting to train. And if you need some support feel free to PM me, I've been through it all recently. Sooooo hard! Don't give up finding something in your field. You'll find something. It's just taking so much longer b/c it's so bad out there. Good luck out there!

Thanks, Arielle. I need all the luck I need...it's nice to know I'm not the only one whose going through this. I'm trying so hard not to get discouraged because it's so bad out there.

Congrats on your new job!!!





Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We have been hiring but gelolgists and mining engineers only.. My son dropped out of school to persue an EMT carrier and has been working part time waiting for an EMT job.. 6 months now.. He passed his state certification and just got on with a local ambulance company.. Non-paid.. Part time to see if they like him... Then that goes to part time paid them if he is one of the best in his group.. Full time.. I think it could take a year or 2 so he is staying with us at home... It is very slow out there.. Wow...more power to your son for being so patient and positive. Sometimes that's what we have to do...put a little sacrifice in to get our foot in the door. I'm sure they'll like him; he sounds like a hardworking guy.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, which is why i have resorted to babysitting for cash. In NYC babysitting is a good way to make money because childcare is always in demand. But yeah I rather have something different but its better than nothing. I graduated college in late 2007 and I quit my job because I hated it but now I cant find a decent one!!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, which is why i have resorted to babysitting for cash. In NYC babysitting is a good way to make money because childcare is always in demand. But yeah I rather have something different but its better than nothing. I graduated college in late 2007 and I quit my job because I hated it but now I cant find a decent one!! You're right...that's ok hun it's definitely better than nothing. Hang in there, I'm sure you'll find another one you'll like better. For now, as I always tell my bf when he's overworked...just feel lucky that you have a job because so many people out there can't get one at all.


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 25, 2009)

Sometimes knowledge is a great replacement for actual experience. I have a great job as a Director in an executive position. I first got my foot in the door by simply researching the company I was about to apply to and then researching the actual job I was applying for so I would be able to give ready answers for just about any topic that would be asked of me pertaining to the company and why I chose to interview them as well as the position and what my short term and long term ambitions would be should I be a chosen and successful candidate. It is a tough market out there. Knowledge of the company and position applied for is always a positive tool to use when applying for a position regardless of previous experience.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Chaeli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sometimes knowledge is a great replacement for actual experience. I have a great job as a Director in an executive position. I first got my foot in the door by simply researching the company I was about to apply to and then researching the actual job I was applying for so I would be able to give ready answers for just about any topic that would be asked of me pertaining to the company and why I chose to interview them as well as the position and what my short term and long term ambitions would be should I be a chosen and successful candidate. It is a tough market out there. Knowledge of the company and position applied for is always a positive tool to use when applying for a position regardless of previous experience. Exactly! I believe knowledge can be a good substitute for experience...and what someone might lack in knowledge they can learn while doing the job, kinda like on-the-job training. As long as you have a general knowledge of the field...it's just that it's a competitive market nowadays because so many people who have years and years of experience are also looking for jobs. So yeah, tough luck for newbies like me.




That's what I did with the last company I interviewed with too...I did lots of research online and when it came time for the interview and they said if I had any questions, I asked some questions about stuff I researched. At the end of the interview, one of the panel members asked me why I knew so much about the program, and I told him I researched it online. He then said, "Good research." I'm hoping that makes me stand out and show him that I did my homework and that shows my dedication and potential...I'm still waiting for them to let me know if I got the job or not...so yeah...pray for me you guys...


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No matter if you are fresh out of college or been working for years, it's very hard to find a job. I have to be honest, but anyone fresh out of college who expects to get a job in their field is very, very unrealistic. Welcome to the adult world. Especially right now, yeah, it may be hard, but not unrealistic IMHO. I do agree it is gonna take longer than usual to find that job you want. And yeah, I agree that the first job out of college more often than not will not be related to your field of choice. It definitely depends on your field too. I have friends who just graduated nursing school and are now working in hospitals. Nurses are always on demand. Like I said, all the jobs I applied to, maybe only a quarter of those were related to my field. I'm not being choosy; I just want to work. Funny...the other day, I submitted an online application to Kohl's and got rejected right after turning the application in. They said I didn't have the qualifications for the job...I mean, I have customer service and retail experience, what more did they want? lol.


----------



## Arielle123 (Sep 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Especially right now, yeah, it may be hard, but not unrealistic IMHO. I do agree it is gonna take longer than usual to find that job you want. And yeah, I agree that the first job out of college more often than not will not be related to your field of choice. It definitely depends on your field too. I have friends who just graduated nursing school and are now working in hospitals. Nurses are always on demand. Like I said, all the jobs I applied to, maybe only a quarter of those were related to my field. I'm not being choosy; I just want to work. Funny...the other day, I submitted an online application to Kohl's and got rejected right after turning the application in. They said I didn't have the qualifications for the job...I mean, I have customer service and retail experience, what more did they want? lol. Wow that's weird about Kohl's. I worked there fresh out of HS when I had no experience at anything, not even retail. They were my retail experience. I worked for them all through college. Are they only doing online applications? If not, it might be better to to to a store and submit with them in person. That's how I did it, but maybe they're only doing online applications now I'm not sure...
What is the field you're trying to get into? Nurses do work right out college here. My roommate in college is a nurse and got hired right out of school. There are different levels of nursing and they continue education. But it is definitely possible (and probable) to get a job as a nurse right out of college. The programs make it 'easier' I think because they have a lot of practical experience, kind of like med. school.

Besides looking at every kind of job, I'd definitely look into volunteering. Is there volunteering in your field? Definitely a good way to get your foot in the door. Or just get a job - any job - until things get better. As others have said there's always babysitting and things like that.

You're definitely not alone, it's really hard out there right now for everybody. And so much harder for those without experience.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know where you are from, but even people who just graduated to do nursing can't get jobs in hospitals. Usually they do lots, and lots of volunteer work and get a job at a senior home first and get a few years of experience and something part-time working at a doctor's office. I would be nervous if a hospital would hire a student freshly graduated to get a full or part-time in a hospital, very nervous. I could see if you start under contract working part-time at the hospital after a few years of experience. Maybe Canadian standards are more difficult, I am not really sure because that is not my field, but I can tell you that I never hire anyone fresh from college, unless you can see that all they did was volunteer work in that field for a few years.Have you thought of working with people with special needs? Also, see if you can get a job with an esthetician.

If you can't get a job after all that, I really don't know what to say. Maybe move to another country for a year.

Lol, I could understand someone getting nervous about hiring a nurse fresh out of college, but yes, it does happen. Like Arielle mentioned, nurses get lots of training in hospitals or clinics...they get practical as well as theoretical instruction, and they also have to pass an exam to get their nursing license. A friend of mine actually got her nursing degree in another country, came here to the U.S., passed the exam, and went to work right away. She now works in the E.R.

I've definitely thought about volunteering in my field, which is health/medical field. Right now I'm volunteering for an elementary school, so that's one of the reasons why I've been getting interviews because that meets the minimum qualifications for some of the jobs I've applied to...they like that I at least have volunteer experience with kids as well as past job experience. If not for the volunteer experience I might not even have gotten those interviews since I don't have a degree in education or anything like that. So I agree that volunteer experience helps...I'm definitely gonna do that. I think one of the reasons it's hard to find a job in my field is that I don't have a nursing degree...I have a degree in Health Sciences...which unfortunately not a lot of people have even heard of.

About getting a job with an esthetician...wouldn't I need a license/certificate for that? Even beauty salons want all their stylists/artists to have some kind of beauty school certificate except for MAC and department store counters.

Originally Posted by *Arielle123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow that's weird about Kohl's. I worked there fresh out of HS when I had no experience at anything, not even retail. They were my retail experience. I worked for them all through college. Are they only doing online applications? If not, it might be better to to to a store and submit with them in person. That's how I did it, but maybe they're only doing online applications now I'm not sure...
What is the field you're trying to get into? Nurses do work right out college here. My roommate in college is a nurse and got hired right out of school. There are different levels of nursing and they continue education. But it is definitely possible (and probable) to get a job as a nurse right out of college. The programs make it 'easier' I think because they have a lot of practical experience, kind of like med. school.

Besides looking at every kind of job, I'd definitely look into volunteering. Is there volunteering in your field? Definitely a good way to get your foot in the door. Or just get a job - any job - until things get better. As others have said there's always babysitting and things like that.

You're definitely not alone, it's really hard out there right now for everybody. And so much harder for those without experience.

Lol, that was weird with Kohls...I even put on my application that I'm available whenever, including holidays and weekends.





I'm trying to get into the healthcare/medical field...it's hard with a Health Sciences degree...like I said in the post above, not many people have even heard of it. There's definitely lots of volunteering opportunities in my field...hospitals are always looking for volunteers, and I think that's definitely good experience under your belt. Some nurses get hired straight out of college, but some also started with volunteering.

I told myself a couple months ago, ok, I'll wait a few more weeks to see if I get called for any interviews...if not, I'll start turning in volunteering applications. Then I just waited and applied for more jobs, got interviews for some, and turned down for all of them...then I would apply for more jobs, and wait again...now I'm just basically still waiting again, lol...I'm gonna do a follow up call on the two interviews I had this week...

You guys are right, though...the best thing to do right now is start volunteering in my field...I guess that's why I've been getting more interviews in the education field is because of my volunteering at the elementary school. I guess waited long enough to see if I get hired first...so I'm putting in my application asap...


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG,You can tell that I am afraid of needles! lolAs for the esthetician job, if you know how to give needles, yes, you are very, very qualified for the job, but don't forget, you have lots to learn and maybe you don't have to go to school for that. I would apply, because I know a few nurses doing that job on the side, because they got laid off and do it until they get hired back at the hospital...those are the ones who have contract jobs at the hospital.

Haha...awww, now I understand even more! j/k lol...

Um...yeah, no experience with giving injections or anything like that unfortunately. So I don't know if they'll let me work with clients. But I do know that some places/clinics allow those who want to learn do on-the-job training with that kind of stuff. I used to work at this clinic where one of the MAs was being trained to draw blood at the lab. I'm not sure if MAs have that kind of training for school though. I'll look into that...I've never thought about esthetician jobs but it sounds interesting and doable, just as long as they're willing to hire me, even for like a receptionist position to start.

Anyway, I'm starting to realize that I might have been aiming too high...When you're in college, they really feed you this sometimes unrealistic view of the real world, you know what I mean? When you're finally done, you're like, ok, now jobs are supposed to just come knocking at your door because you've gone to college. When in reality, it's not easy to find a job you love, and it definitely takes time. I'm learning to become more patient.

I guess I feel pressured too...what with the danger of foreclosure and the economy and everything else. Plus, I'd really want to start a family soon...my biological clock is ticking!!! haha...I don't want to have babies too old.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 29, 2009)

Well my parents are pretty supportive...but I do feel that they have high expectations of me, which adds to the pressure. I don't know how they would react about me applying to retail jobs...So far they've been supportive about everything else, but then again, they don't know half of the places I've applied to, lol. There's definitely pressure though.

One thing that got me thinking was what my dentist's husband said to me one day...we were having a conversation about when I was graduating and that kinda stuff, and I told him I graduated with a Health Sciences degree...he was totally acting like a jerk that day, saying, "oh, what are you gonna do with that?" And he didn't say it in a nice way you usually ask when you're curious or just making conversation...his tone was saying, "well that was a dumb choice..." And then when I told him some of the career paths I could take, he just shrugged, smirked, and said, "well whatever you think works".


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I graduated from college 10 years ago and it took me 6 months and 16 job interviews to get a job. I cant imagine what it would be like now right out of college.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 29, 2009)

I worked at Kohl's. It was ok, the hours and the pay was what sent me packing. Although now working for only four hours and getting paid 7.00 an hour sounds better than nothing.

And I agree about the whole experience thing! How am I suppose to gain experience if no one is hiring me!!

Since the beginning of this month I've sent in at least 20 applications to a number of jobs and I've been rejected by at least 7 and the rest I haven't heard from!!! It sucks because I can't afford to buy anything, I'm stuck at my parents and they are on the verge of putting me out, I have no money to move out on my own. FML!!!


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I graduated from college 10 years ago and it took me 6 months and 16 job interviews to get a job. I cant imagine what it would be like now right out of college. Oh, wow, 16 job interviews! Whew! I've only been to like half that number and I thought that was a lot! I guess it really does take a while and tons of interviews to land that job. It's even harder now because of the economy as well. Boy, I guess I've got a long way to go! lol... Was it a job in your field?

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I worked at Kohl's. It was ok, the hours and the pay was what sent me packing. Although now working for only four hours and getting paid 7.00 an hour sounds better than nothing.
And I agree about the whole experience thing! How am I suppose to gain experience if no one is hiring me!!

Since the beginning of this month I've sent in at least 20 applications to a number of jobs and I've been rejected by at least 7 and the rest I haven't heard from!!! It sucks because I can't afford to buy anything, I'm stuck at my parents and they are on the verge of putting me out, I have no money to move out on my own. FML!!!

Wow, so they barely give you hours, huh...Do they let you choose your shifts, or are they assigned? Well, the good thing is the Kohl's I'm applying to is close by, like 5 minutes away, so that kinda makes up for it. I'll take anything at the moment, lol.

I know exactly how you feel...I have a folder on my computer with all the resumes I've turned in, and boy, is it filling up fast, lol. I've gotten to the point where when a new opening comes up, I just look it up in that folder and chances are I've already applied to the same job title somewhere else. It makes it somewhat easier to edit and send right away.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 29, 2009)

I think it depends on what you do in the store. I worked the early morning shift putting up clothes, so I guess after I put up things and straighten the store out they didn't have anything else for me to do. My hours were all over the place, most of the time I worked 4 hours, sometimes I would have to work 6 hours, and then on days when they needed help the most like holidays or when school was about to begin I would sometimes have to work 8 hours.


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, wow, 16 job interviews! Whew! I've only been to like half that number and I thought that was a lot! I guess it really does take a while and tons of interviews to land that job. It's even harder now because of the economy as well. Boy, I guess I've got a long way to go! lol... Was it a job in your field?





Yeah, I was an English major and it was an editing job. Unfortunately I am going to have to start interviewing again b/c I moved. My other jobs I didnt have to interview for.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it depends on what you do in the store. I worked the early morning shift putting up clothes, so I guess after I put up things and straighten the store out they didn't have anything else for me to do. My hours were all over the place, most of the time I worked 4 hours, sometimes I would have to work 6 hours, and then on days when they needed help the most like holidays or when school was about to begin I would sometimes have to work 8 hours. The job is at the beauty department...I'm not too sure how that would work and how they would schedule the hours there...there's only so much you can do at the counter I would think. I guess we'll have to see what the manager tells me tomorrow. Did you always start in the morning though? Regardless of how many hours you worked?

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I was an English major and it was an editing job. Unfortunately I am going to have to start interviewing again b/c I moved. My other jobs I didnt have to interview for. Good luck on those interviews! I'm sure you'll do well because you already have experience in your field.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 30, 2009)

Aww, I really appreciate you trying to help think of something I can apply for Prettyflowers...I think I need a career counselor or something, lol...I really want to go back and get whatever certification I need to be able to get my foot in the door, but unfortunately it costs a lot of money and I've already invested a lot with college. Right now I'm in no position to be spending...so it looks I gotta just go with finding a job with what I have right now. And yeah, like you said, once you get in, it's hard to keep the job. Unfortunately in the field of healthcare, it's mostly women we have to deal with...there's lots of cattiness, cliques, and jealousy.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The job is at the beauty department...I'm not too sure how that would work and how they would schedule the hours there...there's only so much you can do at the counter I would think. I guess we'll have to see what the manager tells me tomorrow. Did you always start in the morning though? Regardless of how many hours you worked?


Good luck on those interviews! I'm sure you'll do well because you already have experience in your field.






There were some days that I worked the late afternoon shift. But for the most part I came in at 5:00 in the morning. Now when I first applied to Kohl's I chose the beauty counter but they gave me that job instead! I was so pissed.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 30, 2009)

Aw that sucks! That's the problem with retail jobs is pretty much take it or leave it. Wow...I didn't know they started that early...so I'm you stocked up and stuff before customers get there right? Did you ever see anyone from the beauty dept. that early?

I'm getting nervous! We'll see what they tell me today...





How should I do my makeup? Interview makeup? Or all-out makeup? After all, it is a beauty department job...I'm not sure what I should do...any advice?


----------



## magosienne (Sep 30, 2009)

A little more than everyday makeup ? I wouldn't go for night makeup, but i'd accentuate more my eyeshadows i suppose.


----------



## Tyari (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes!!! It took me a few months to find a job, but even then the position is temporary. ARGH!!!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 1, 2009)

So I went to the interview today...they were very unorganized...the manager had me wait for a whole hour, and she didn't even bother to show up even when she set the appointment with me yesterday. Another manager had to take over and interview me instead. The weird thing was, my bf came with me and we both heard her name as someone was saying hi to her, so she was obviously at work... I guess she just didn't feel up to the whole interviewing thing.

Anyway, the manager I finally interviewed with was really nice...They asked me pretty typical questions, nothing unusual. They said to give them a week.

Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes!!! It took me a few months to find a job, but even then the position is temporary. ARGH!!! It's frustrating sometimes, isn't it? But at least you have one, even if it's temporary.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw that sucks! That's the problem with retail jobs is pretty much take it or leave it. Wow...I didn't know they started that early...so I'm you stocked up and stuff before customers get there right? Did you ever see anyone from the beauty dept. that early? 
I'm getting nervous! We'll see what they tell me today...





How should I do my makeup? Interview makeup? Or all-out makeup? After all, it is a beauty department job...I'm not sure what I should do...any advice?

Yep that was my job. But I had to stay until 10:00 so I would still be there by the time the store opened. The beauty people come in around 8:00, they have to wear all black. I was so jealous! Their job looks fun. I rather put up makeup that some clothes!

I see you already had your interview but I applied at Kohl's twice. The first time I had my interview I looked a hot mess. Jeans a raggedy shirt and a jean jacket!!! No wonder they didn't hire me the first time. But the second time I did much better and then I finally got a job. Well good luck and hope you get the job!!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the support you guys! I hope I get a call from Kohls too...or better yet, from the two jobs I'm still waiting on!

I actually have some GOOD NEWS!!! I got called today to substitute at a school! It was so much fun because I got to work with kids all day...They are fun to be around, and time went by so fast. I hope I get called again soon...I like that I'm getting some work more experience, even though it's only as a substitute.


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm also having trouble finding a job. It's really scary because in this economy my husband might get laid off and then we won't have any income. I'm working at Wal-Mart right now to get a bit of money in, bug obviously it's not much. I invested lots of money going to school, I just want some one to hire me so I can at least pay back my debt


----------



## malamica (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow that's weird about Kohl's. I worked there fresh out of HS when I had no experience at anything, not even retail. They were my retail experience. I worked for them all through college. Are they only doing online applications? If not, it might be better to to to a store and submit with them in person. That's how I did it, but maybe they're only doing online applications now I'm not sure...

What is the field you're trying to get into? Nurses do work right out college here. My roommate in college is a nurse and got hired right out of school. There are different levels of nursing and they continue education. But it is definitely possible (and probable) to get a job as a nurse right out of college. The programs make it 'easier' I think because they have a lot of practical experience, kind of like med. school


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *krazykid90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm also having trouble finding a job. It's really scary because in this economy my husband might get laid off and then we won't have any income. I'm working at Wal-Mart right now to get a bit of money in, bug obviously it's not much. I invested lots of money going to school, I just want some one to hire me so I can at least pay back my debt I know exactly how you feel...I spent so much money with school too, even with financial aid, the tuition, textbooks and other expenses still add up. My dad works at Walmart too...it's getting worse because now they're cutting hours. Instead of just getting two days off, he's getting three days off, and they're taking off hours. Hang in there, hun. I've learned over time to just try to be positive even though it's hard to be happy about the situation all the time.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 19, 2009)

Got an interview with Macy's today. I should be excited but I'm not expecting much from this interview.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck on your interview, girl! I'm sure you'll do perfect! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 20, 2009)

It kinda irritates me to not get even a rejection e-mail/letter/call. I sent my resume to probably 50 companies and i only got 2 responses. A quick e-mail wouldnt kill anyone even if you have like 40 interviews. Copy and paste. lol


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

I see you sorta have a job now but I thought I could still contribute to the topic:

I graduated from university 4 years ago. I was lucky and I had a job lined up before I graduated (I did mechanical engineering). But after two years my company downsized and I lost my job (this was in 2007). Then it took me a good 6 months to get another job, my current one.

I know the economy is slow but I think it might be a little slower in US than it is here in Canada. Some industries such as construction, clean technology,...here are blooming even more than before.

My advice is do more than just applying for jobs by sending in resumes. First think about what is it you want to do (your dream job - a realistic dream though), then focus 70% of your job search energy on that. Not only you need to send in resumes, you also need to follow up on all the resumes you sent out. First by sending a written thank you letter right after the interview and then by calling and asking someone about the position a week later. Even if the answer is negative, you can inquire about positions available or on how to improve your interview skills. You also need to tell everyone, and by everyone I mean even ppl you highly doubt can help, that you're looking. You also can volunteer in the field you're interested in to meet ppl who have your dream job. On top of that, you need to walk in to places (or call) and ask for a Q/A session with manager/supervisor. If you are polite, do your research on the company and know what you want this has proven helpful. Spend 30% of the rest of your job search allocated time on the search for back-up plans (retail...).

Finally, no matter what the economy, you have to realize that job searching is a full time job and you need it give it all to succeed.

Hope I was able to help. Feel free to pm me if you need more help


----------



## bCreative (Oct 20, 2009)

Well my interview went ok, lasted only a good 10 minutes (is that a good or bad sign?) Any who I'm not expecting any call backs from them.





But after that interview I went over to Bath and Body Works and they were taking applications so I took advantage and filled one out. So hopefully they will call me for an interview. *crosses fingers*. I hate this very much! The whole looking for a job thing sucks and then waiting for anything is stressful. Just wish it was easier.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 20, 2009)

I would say 10 minutes is about average length of time. It depends on the position and the structure of the interview. I've went to interviews where it was around 10 minutes or even shorter because they had all their questions written out. Then for some of the more unstructured ones it could take 10 minutes or more depending on if the interviewer likes to talk, lol. Good for you for taking initiative on filling out another application! Don't give up hun!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 21, 2009)

So how long do you think is a good time to wait until they call before you say "Ok I didn't get that job then!"?


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmm I would say first, give it two weeks and if they still haven't called, then call them to follow up. If they don't call you back or give you the runaround, I'd give it another week. If you don't get anything by then, I'd call one last time, just to make sure...sometimes it takes a while to process papers. So overall, maybe 3-4 weeks. Usually you'd get a call before then if they wanna hire you.



Just make sure you call to follow up so they know you're really interested.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 28, 2009)

*update*

So it's been a week and two days since my interview with Macy's and applying to Bath &amp; Body Works. Haven't heard back from neither of them, so today I called BBW and according to the manager so many people have applied there so it's taking them a while to go through all the applications and she told me that they would be calling if they wanted to interview me, and she said it might be in a couple of weeks! Of course I was thinking "A couple of weeks! I need a job now!" But I'm not ruling them out completely. As far as Macy's I don't know, I really felt like I screwed up on that interview so I don't think they will be calling.

Still on the hunt!


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Oct 28, 2009)

i got a job interview whoop whoop on friday wish me luck



. Im so happy ill update yal thank u all for being supportive and nonjudgemental.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So how long do you think is a good time to wait until they call before you say "Ok I didn't get that job then!"? I dont even know, lol, in my experience most employers will not tell you you didnt get the job. Sometimes I get letters, but it is usually months after I applied and usually jobs I never interviewed for (just applied for). I always write thank you notes, but I guess they are too busy to let me know. About the previous questions, I have had really long interviews, usually around an hour, it may be b/c these were not store jobs, they were professional ones. The store ones I have had were like 1 minute, lol. I guess I will be doing those again, there really isnt anyone hiring here, except for stores and things. Most businesses have laid off a huge percentage of people and will not be accepting new applicants. Gotta love the recession. The only plus to me is the ones I will apply for wont be as stressful, my past ones were so stressful, my hair was falling out in clumps, seriously.

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *update*
So it's been a week and two days since my interview with Macy's and applying to Bath &amp; Body Works. Haven't heard back from neither of them, so today I called BBW and according to the manager so many people have applied there so it's taking them a while to go through all the applications and she told me that they would be calling if they wanted to interview me, and she said it might be in a couple of weeks! Of course I was thinking "A couple of weeks! I need a job now!" But I'm not ruling them out completely. As far as Macy's I don't know, I really felt like I screwed up on that interview so I don't think they will be calling.

Still on the hunt!

I'm sorry




I have no money or job so I can sympathize. I have also screwed up on past interviews, big time, as in, I went home and cried b/c I messed up so bad. Once I was told the wrong time by the receptionist, so I showed up an hour late, thinking that was the time. That guy was so mad, he ragged on me the whole interview, about how I probably would never show up to work on time. I had someone laugh at me once too, I dont even know why. I was supposed to submit writing samples and she just laughed and laughed. They werent funny samples, and I had been told they were good. People are so weird sometimes. Life goes on though.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 29, 2009)

Someone laughed during your interview? That is very unprofessional and I wouldn't want to work for someone like that.

I just turned in an application for Jo Ann's, so we'll see where that takes me.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *update*
So it's been a week and two days since my interview with Macy's and applying to Bath &amp; Body Works. Haven't heard back from neither of them, so today I called BBW and according to the manager so many people have applied there so it's taking them a while to go through all the applications and she told me that they would be calling if they wanted to interview me, and she said it might be in a couple of weeks! Of course I was thinking "A couple of weeks! I need a job now!" But I'm not ruling them out completely. As far as Macy's I don't know, I really felt like I screwed up on that interview so I don't think they will be calling.

Still on the hunt!

It does take a while to sort through so many applications...I remember while I was waiting to get interviewed at Kohl's a couple of people stopped by for applications. They never called me, by the way, lol.



Even if you didn't do so well in the interview, that just serves as good experience. Maybe the next time you get interviewed, you won't be as nervous because you already know what not to do or what not to say. It also helps to do some preparation, maybe research possible questions online.

I borrowed a book from the library-Job INterviews for Dummies- and it has REALLY helped. I mean REALLY helped me gain more confidence and strategy for interviews. Like the book said, an interview is like a play...the interviewer has a role and you have a role. In other words, you have to "wow" them with your act. You have to essentially not just "be yourself", but an extra confident, extra enthusiastic, extra passionate version of yourself. If you're not feeling it, you have to fake it at some degree, without being overdramatic. I read that book back to back, followed its advice, and it really helped me do better at interviews.

Just don't give up hun...keep putting applications in. I was putting in several applications everyday, and not all of them even called back or acknowledged that my application was received. Trust me, you'll find a job, it'll just take some time with this sucky economy.

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Someone laughed during your interview? That is very unprofessional and I wouldn't want to work for someone like that.
I just turned in an application for Jo Ann's, so we'll see where that takes me.

Good luck to you on that application!
I agree it's very unprofessional to laugh at someone during an interview. It's appalling to me how some interviewers act. It's as if they're in a power trip. This one interview I went to had me waiting 30 minutes, then when she finally took me in, she took several more minutes checking a message on her phone! How unprofessional! And then, during the interview she was yawning, tapping the table, etc. If she was not interested in hearing what I have to say, she should at least be polite and just end the interview right there.

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I'm sorry



I have no money or job so I can sympathize. I have also screwed up on past interviews, big time, as in, I went home and cried b/c I messed up so bad. Once I was told the wrong time by the receptionist, so I showed up an hour late, thinking that was the time. That guy was so mad, he ragged on me the whole interview, about how I probably would never show up to work on time. I had someone laugh at me once too, I dont even know why. I was supposed to submit writing samples and she just laughed and laughed. They werent funny samples, and I had been told they were good. People are so weird sometimes. Life goes on though.

Wow, how unprofessional! Like I said, it seems like they're on a power trip sometimes. 
I also screwed up really bad on past interviews...and to think that I actually prepared for it and everything. My nerves got the best of me, and I just went in with a defeated attitude. And as soon as I walked out of a room, I tripped on my heel on the stairs right outside the window! Needless to say, it was a really bad fall...my ankle was super swollen weeks after that. To this day it doesn't feel the same. I'll never forget that interview! But it has really helped me do better in the ones I had after that. I guess if you know how nervous you can get it'd be easier to prepare yourself for it and control the nerves.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks la chinita! You've been a lot of help and I appreciate all the advice. Makes me feel better about this whole looking for a job thing.


----------



## la_chinita (Nov 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks la chinita! You've been a lot of help and I appreciate all the advice. Makes me feel better about this whole looking for a job thing.



No problem! I know how it feels to keep trying and not getting any response back from the jobs I applied for. It can get very discouraging. I was always on the hunt...it was almost like a full-time job, lol. I get up in the morning and start putting applications in...searching job engines...typing up resumes, the whole deal. By the time I know it it's time to make dinner, haha.



Thank goodness someone gave me a chance...it's just a job as a substitute, it's not full time and not regular, but hey, it's something. I'm sure someone will give you a chance too. Hang in there.





Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am worried because it seems that the paper is not reporting any positive promises. The bank is saying it won't get better, but it is them who has the power to create this problem in the first place.
Lay off notice was issued last spring, where I work, and now the seniors are being offered the retirement package. Meanwhile, they don't make a lot of money to retire early and live the life. You know? So now they may have to look for another job that should be going to others who have have to work for another 10 or 30 years to save for retirement.

Wow...it's like a vicious cycle...the seniors have to look for a job, creating more competition for young adults trying to get into the job market...laying off workers may seem best for one particular company but it's not helping the economy.


----------



## bCreative (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow it's been a while. Still sadly job hunting. I have another interview with Macy's for a completely different job of course. Maybe this time will be better. Never heard back from Bath and Body Works or JoAnn's Fabric, which is one of the reasons I hate putting in applications in person because I feel that once you hand it too them they just put it down and forget about it.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good news for me I got a job as a receptionist at a university. Thank you guys for being so supportive ~huggles~....

To the others here keep looking I know it sounds cliche but really keep looking the economy is getting a little better. Try temp agencies they seem to actually have jobs now.


----------



## ploHouse (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm on a job hunt right now. I say just go after what you really want to do and aim after the direction. Everything will be a lot easier cause you'll enjoy your job more (so it's not really a job at all when you're having fun)


----------



## bCreative (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok so I'm done trying to get a job at Macy's. This was like the 6th time I tried to get a job over there and nothing! I really thought I was going to get that job since it was the same thing I did at my last job.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 7, 2010)

Congratulations, those of you who have found work, and god luck to those of you still searching.

For myself, I'm really starting to think it's a lost cause. After several years of doing a number of different jobs (mainly work experience placements) I moved back to South Wales and became a carer to my partner, who suffers with mental health issues, for 5 years before we split up.

I moved out of the flat we shared in New Year of last year, and because I was now able to look for work, signed on to start claiming Jobseeker's Allowance to aid me during my search, and also to gain the support and advice they could offer.

However, just over a year and a number of jobsearch related courses later, I am still unemployed and still claiming benefits. I put in between 5 and 10 job applications a week, have done for all this time, and the only thing I have had back is one very polite rejection letter. No interviews, and not even an acknowledgement of Christ knows how many applications. I am pulling out all the stops to get myself noticed, and am applying for both jobs I have done before, and completely new territory.

This is starting to seriously get me down now. I, personally, believe that my two biggest problems are my lack of personal transport (which I can't afford to sort right now) and my five year absence from work, even though, as various professionals have advised, I have put on my CV, dressed up in the guise of an actual job in order to prove that at least I have been doing something during that time.

Being out of work all this time is not all it's cracked up to be. It is extremely boring, I am constantly skint and my sleep pattern is suffering, as where I live is out in the middle of nowhere, and none of my mates nearby, so I feel like there's nothing to get up for half the time. Also, in the UK at least there is a social stigma attached to being unemployed; if you claim Jobseeker's Allowance, the majority of people automatically decide that you are a lazy scrounger who has no intention of ever looking for work because you get everything handed to you on a plate. Shit, if I felt that way inclined, I'd bag myself a millionaire, because then I'd get more than Â£64 a week and wouldn't be treated badly by people who don't even know me!





I've just started a new course, which should allow me to arrange some work experience placements to help rebuild my shattered confidence, and we are also in talks about funding for a CBT motorcycle licence, because my prospects would be much better with my own transport as public transport is a nightmare. So I really hope something positive comes out of all of this, because I honestly don't know how much more I can take.

Sorry for the long post/rant, but I am just so frustrated now


----------



## akira53 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. I haven't had a steady job since I got back to the US in August last year. I worked seasonal at Macy's and I have an on-campus job at school (but I only get 2-3 hours a week =/), but I haven't been able to find a stable job. I've been denied a lot because of my availability

Ironically I landed an internship in Japan this summer for 3 months. Everything is paid for (housing and airfare) plus we get a stipend. Still trying to look for a job in the mean time but i don't think I'll get hired anywhere because I'll be leaving in a couple months. I just hope I'll have better luck when I get back home.


----------



## Suzzana (Mar 22, 2010)

ya me!


----------



## perlanga (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm in the exact same situation, I graduated in August 2008 with a bachelo's in HRD and was hoping to get a generalist asst position, but I couldn't find one job, except an asst position paying 8.50 hourly. My friend told me about a health care insurance position making 13 an hour, so I took it and did it for a year, but of course I got laid off! The company closed the entire MI office, even though I was one of their best agents! Right now I'm unemployed, but I have high hopes!


----------



## goheater (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got to add myself to this list. I'm still in school, but I'm graduating this June with a degree in economics from one of the big economics schools in California. I've been throwing my resume out left and right for positions in financial and business analysis and started submitting profiles for general assistant positions, but I have no bites so far.

It's quite discouraging; I feel like I have great skills and have taken some extensive courses in preparation for an entry level position, but i have nothing to show for it, so far.


----------

